# 2020



## markjwyatt (Jan 2, 2021)

2020 Sucks by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr




Chinese take out during Covid-19 by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr




Firescape by Mark Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Jan 3, 2021)

Yeah, 2020 was a shambles.


----------



## markjwyatt (Jan 3, 2021)

I did not realize there was already a 2020 themed thread. Feel free to combine.


----------

